# snake suggestions?



## Brandon (Jan 29, 2018)

looking to get a new snake want a carpet python of some sort not a jag or jungle. want something with some cool colours and patterning. any you suggest or morphs that are cool thanks


----------



## bluedragon (Jan 29, 2018)

maybe a high yellow jungle jag like this one


----------



## Tony Stark (Jan 29, 2018)

Albino Darwin







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon (Jan 29, 2018)

bluedragon said:


> maybe a high yellow jungle jag like this one
> View attachment 323051


its very nice but I don't want a jag because of the nuro
[doublepost=1517220927,1517220883][/doublepost]


Tony Stark said:


> Albino Darwin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been seeing them a lot and really like them, how much do they go for roughly


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 29, 2018)

I've seen them from 400-1.5k, depends on the breeder really.


----------



## Tony Stark (Jan 29, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> I've seen them from 400-1.5k, depends on the breeder really.



Can pick up hatchies for 300 these days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 29, 2018)

Never seen them that cheap, even recently, I'd be quite suspicious honestly.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jan 29, 2018)

Brandon said:


> its very nice but I don't want a jag because of the nuro



Its not a jag, it's an albino.
280-500 depending on quality.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 29, 2018)

I will have a few really unusual pattern tri-fluro albino Darwin hatchlings for sale soon after another couple of feeds, they are not cheap but some will be from $400. Not sure what you want but a lot of cheap albino "Darwins" are crosses and can be aggressive while pure well bred Darwins are usually very placid, certainly mine are. Photos of some of mine are in the Gallery.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 29, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Its not a jag, it's an albino.
> 280-500 depending on quality.



Yeah I know I was talking about the jungle jag, sorry the quotes went it one reply I get why you got confused
[doublepost=1517229435,1517229399][/doublepost]


Yellowtail said:


> I will have a few really unusual pattern tri-fluro albino Darwin hatchlings for sale soon after another couple of feeds, they are not cheap but some will be from $400. Not sure what you want but a lot of cheap albino "Darwins" are crosses and can be aggressive while pure well bred Darwins are usually very placid, certainly mine are. Photos of some of mine are in the Gallery.



Oh cool, where are you located?


----------



## Tony Stark (Jan 30, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> Never seen them that cheap, even recently, I'd be quite suspicious honestly.



I paid 300 for mine. They are around for that price mate every man and his dog are breeding them these days market is saturated with them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 30, 2018)

My albino was going double what I paid (250$) to the public, mates rates.

You should always follow the rule; you get what you paid for. If you pay 200$ for an Albino from Evetyday John Doe , rather than the 450$ darwin from reputable breeder Mike, you get half the snake you could have , whether that means you’re paying for the feed expenses it cost etc,


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 30, 2018)

I'll have some Albino Darwins for sale very soon, I'm in Victoria but I'm not sure how much I'll be putting them up for yet. Let me know via PM if you're interested.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 30, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> I'll have some Albino Darwins for sale very soon, I'm in Victoria but I'm not sure how much I'll be putting them up for yet. Let me know via PM if you're interested.


Oh great I'll pm you


----------



## vampstorso (Jan 30, 2018)

There's even a pet store here in SA selling albino Darwin's for $295.


I don't think paying more for an animal guarantees quality.
There are plenty of people without a big reputation, selling at decent prices with nice animals.

On the other side, a few years ago one of the biggest breeders on here at the time killed a few of my ex's gtp hatchies (they had a trade deal going) through general negligence and generally showed how dodgy he was. But he had one of the biggest and cleanest reps and charged top dollar.
This was not "oh the weak die". 
This was some of them were absolute wrecks complete with split throats when he got them back.
Yes you read that correctly, split throats.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 30, 2018)

Tony Stark said:


> I paid 300 for mine. They are around for that price mate every man and his dog are breeding them these days market is saturated with them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes every man and his dog are breeding them and you can be lucky and pick up bargains but unfortunately most albino Darwins look the same as hatchlings but when they are a couple of years old a well bred tri-fluro with a nice pattern makes most average albinos look very ordinary. You can't compare over 10 years of selective breeding based on very special selected animals with just putting a couple of very ordinary albinos of unproven pedigree and temperament together because you can. Past customers regularly send me photos and are amazed how attractive they are compared to their mates pet shop purchase. You are buying an animal that should live for 20 years and an extra $200 up front can make a big difference.


----------



## Tony Stark (Jan 30, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> Yes every man and his dog are breeding them and you can be lucky and pick up bargains but unfortunately most albino Darwins look the same as hatchlings but when they are a couple of years old a well bred tri-fluro with a nice pattern makes most average albinos look very ordinary. You can't compare over 10 years of selective breeding based on very special selected animals with just putting a couple of very ordinary albinos of unproven pedigree and temperament together because you can. Past customers regularly send me photos and are amazed how attractive they are compared to their mates pet shop purchase. You are buying an animal that should live for 20 years and an extra $200 up front can make a big difference.



That’s true they all look the same as hatchies so how do you truely know what you are buying? You could spend the extra money and still get an average albino as long as the buyer is happy with the purchase then who cares?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 30, 2018)

Well damn, 200! I guess I don't look at Gumtree enough, lol


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 30, 2018)

Tony Stark said:


> That’s true they all look the same as hatchies so how do you truely know what you are buying? You could spend the extra money and still get an average albino as long as the buyer is happy with the purchase then who cares?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats why you should consider buying from a well known breeder with a good reputation. The hatchlings future appearance can generally be predicted to be similar to previous seasons from the same parents. One of my current clutches is from a first time sire and while I have high expectations and will be keeping most of them to see how they turn out I advise any purchaser that I can't be sure how these will colour up.


----------



## Tony Stark (Jan 30, 2018)

Yellowtail said:


> Thats why you should consider buying from a well known breeder with a good reputation. The hatchlings future appearance can generally be predicted to be similar to previous seasons from the same parents. One of my current clutches is from a first time sire and while I have high expectations and will be keeping most of them to see how they turn out I advise any purchaser that I can't be sure how these will colour up.



All my animals came from reputable breeders the albino was cheap because he had a change of circumstances. All I’m saying is not everyone cares and just wants an albino for example. cheap ones are out there. I know a well known breeder who is still struggling to sell last seasons hatchlings because the market is saturated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtail (Jan 30, 2018)

Tony Stark said:


> All my animals came from reputable breeders the albino was cheap because he had a change of circumstances. All I’m saying is not everyone cares and just wants an albino for example. cheap ones are out there. I know a well known breeder who is still struggling to sell last seasons hatchlings because the market is saturated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know the breeder or the quality of the hatchlings but I stopped breeding "ordinary" albinos years ago and concentrate on unusual colours, patterns, high fluro. I sold last seasons many months ago and have deposited orders for a lot of this seasons, I mostly breed to improve my lines and keep a lot of them. Quality animals seem to sell quickly but I have not advertised any of this seasons yet and now RDU is gone it may be harder to move them.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 30, 2018)

A pet shop here still sells them for 600$ for “tri platinum” what ever that means


----------



## Foozil (Feb 1, 2018)

bluedragon said:


> maybe a high yellow jungle jag like this one
> View attachment 323051


Woah


----------

